# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Детские сценарии, игровые блоки и песни от Аллы Евтодьевой >  Новый танцевальный диск "Давайте потанцуем!" Евтодьевой Аллы

## aichka

*Дорогие коллеги! Предлагаю вашему вниманию  мой* *новый танцевальный диск "Давайте потанцуем!"*
*В нем собраны танцы для детей дошкольного возраста- от яселек и малышей - до детей подготовительной группы.
Танцы, как и всегда,- с обучающими и игровыми элементами, помогающие детям танцевать красиво и правильно и,при этом, танцевать, конечно же, играя!  
Насколько детям легче и интереснее танцевать эти коммуникативные танцы - ведь в тексте песен пропеваются разные игровые ситуации, помогающие детям запомнить порядок движений, правильность и красоту их выполнения!
Буду рада, если эти танцы придутся по душе вам и вашим воспитанникам!*


*КРАТКОЕ ПРОСЛУШИВАНИЕ ДИСКА*

*По вопросу приобретения диска обращаться в раздел Танцевальных дисков:

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...89#post4711389*

----------

klyukva (14.11.2021), буссоница (14.10.2021), софья николаевна (15.10.2021)

----------


## aichka

*Мы уже начали пробовать танцы из этого диска...
Разучивание танца "Пружинка" / мл. гр/*

----------

klyukva (14.11.2021), агата1 (27.11.2021), буссоница (14.10.2021)

----------

